# Anybody uses Toko wax?



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

works fine for me


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Toko is just fine. They've been in the business longer than most.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

If I may suggest - Hertel wax...Super HotSauce ski wax 25 1oz bars

(if you're not in a rush)

But yeah, definitely nothing wrong with Toko.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

yeah the majority of stores here in vancouver also only carry Toko wax, so it's the only one i've used. 

it does its job pretty fine.


----------



## ppan (Jan 22, 2011)

I just ordered two bars of toko wax online.
thanks for the information!! i really appreciate it.  :thumbsup:


----------

